
Video Documentary about the “Fourth Industrial Revolution” - rissika
https://singularityhub.com/2016/12/16/the-fourth-industrial-revolution-is-here-what-now-video/?utm_content=buffercfd9f&utm_medium=social&utm_source=linkedin.com&utm_campaign=buffer
======
Dowwie
11 minute video, not exactly a documentary

